# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  "Dbouchs chez les bouchers", mon exprience en SSII - Vincent Baly

## VincentBaly

Bonjour  toute la communaut,

J'espre avoir choisi le bon emplacement de votre forum pour publier ce post. Je suis un ancien manager de SSII (ou ESN dsormais) qui viens de publier un roman humoristique traitant des mthodes managriales peu scrupuleuses auxquelles jai assist. Mon but n'est pas de dnoncer une entreprise en particulier, c'est la raison pour laquelle tous les noms ont t modifis, mais simplement de relater avec humour et drision mon exprience.

Tout d'abord, j'espre que ma dmarche ne vous paratra pas dplace, je souhaite simplement promouvoir mon rcit auprs du public concern avec les humbles moyens que j'ai  ma disposition puisque j'ai publi ce livre en auto-dition. Loin de moi l'ide d'tre un crivain de mtier, mon souhait initial tait de partager mon indignation  travers l'humour, prendre du plaisir  l'criture et tenter de faire rire mes proches. Si cela peut amuser un plus grand nombre, j'en serais ravi.

Pour viter de faire un rcit ennuyeux, lintrigue ne traite pas seulement du monde de lentreprise mais touche plusieurs sujets de socit  travers les diffrents personnages, tels que le monde des tl-ralits, laddiction aux jeux dargent, ou encore la qute dun amour impossible. Soyez prvenus, le ton adopt est loufoque et cynique.

Ce livre, "Dbouchs chez les bouchers", est disponible sur les principaux sites marchands que vous connaissez dj ou en commande dans des centaines de librairies en France. 
Page Facebook ici





Au plaisir d'changer avec les curieux  ::): 

Vincent

----------

